#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Allahabad B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

## jaivinder

NIT Allahabad is also known as Motilal Nehru Engineering College which is established in 1961 an converted to NIT in 2002.

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Airport:
*
*Nearest Airport* : Bamrauli Air Force Base, Allahabad
*Distance from Airport* : 15km

*Railway Station:
*
*Nearest Railway Station* : Allahabad Junction Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station* : 13km

*RANKING (National):
*
In 2015, out of 31 NITs it was 4th.

In CSR-GHRDC Engineering Colleges Survey of 2014 : 3

In the Outlook India Top Engineering Colleges of 2012 :12

In CSR-GHRDC Engineering Colleges Survey of 2011(Limited Participation) : 6

In Mint’s Top 50 Government Engineering Colleges of 2009 : 8

*MODE OF ADMISSION in NIT Allahabad:
*
One needs to qualify JEE (MAIN), where weightage to this Examination is 60% and to XII Board Examination Result is 40%. Admissions are on the basis of the rank in JEE (Main).

*Engineering Courses (4 Years):
*
*B.TECH
*
Bio Technology
Chemical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Computer Science and Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Electronics and Communication Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Production and Industrial Engineering
Information Technology

*NIT ALLAHABAD SEAT MATRIX:
**Academic Program Name*
*OPEN*
*OPEN- PwD*
*OBC- NCL*
*OBC- NCL- PwD*
*SC*
*SC- PwD*
*ST*
*ST- PwD*
*Total*

*Home State Quota Seats (Uttar Pradesh State)*

Bio Technology
12
0
6
0
3
0
2
0
*23*

Chemical Engineering
12
0
6
0
3
0
2
0
*23*

Civil Engineering
22
1
12
0
6
1
4
0
*46*

Computer Science and Engineering
38
1
20
1
11
1
4
1
*77*

Electrical Engineering
19
1
9
1
6
0
3
0
*39*

Electronics and Communication Engineering
34
1
18
1
10
0
5
0
*69*

Mechanical Engineering
30
1
16
1
9
0
4
0
*61*

Production and Industrial Engineering
11
1
6
0
4
0
1
0
*23*

Information Technology
23
0
11
1
7
0
4
0
*46*

*Other State Quota Seats (Other than Uttar Pradesh State)*

Bio Technology
10
1
6
0
4
0
2
0
*23*

Chemical Engineering
11
1
6
0
4
0
1
0
*23*

Civil Engineering
23
0
12
1
7
0
3
0
*46*

Computer Science and Engineering
38
1
20
1
11
0
6
0
*77*

Electrical Engineering
19
0
9
1
6
0
3
0
*38*

Electronics and Communication Engineering
34
1
18
0
10
1
4
1
*69*

Mechanical Engineering
30
1
17
0
9
0
5
0
*62*

Production and Industrial Engineering
12
0
6
0
3
0
2
0
*23*

Information Technology
22
1
13
0
5
1
4
0
*46*



*First Round Cut-Off (2015):

**General*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
9731
16636

OS
Bio Technology
8580
17515

HS
Chemical Engineering
6594
10105

OS
Chemical Engineering
8000
10364

HS
Civil Engineering
2669
8945

OS
Civil Engineering
5727
9366

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
899
3050

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1043
2420

HS
Electrical Engineering
1456
6586

OS
Electrical Engineering
3531
5582

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3240
6239

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2556
4961

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1230
6255

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3000
5318

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
7096
12783

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
9214
14354

HS
Information Technology
3322
5825

OS
Information Technology
2913
5567







*OBC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4499
5804

OS
Bio Technology
5191
7103

HS
Chemical Engineering
3377
4243

OS
Chemical Engineering
2046
4140

HS
Civil Engineering
1808
3050

OS
Civil Engineering
1963
2715

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
556
1524

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
522
881

HS
Electrical Engineering
1747
2714

OS
Electrical Engineering
973
1876

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1089
2944

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
998
1724

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1529
2421

OS
Mechanical Engineering
1208
1742

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
3657
5434

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
3575
5331

HS
Information Technology
1703
2704

OS
Information Technology
1577
2034





*SC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
1830
2975

OS
Bio Technology
2934
3818

HS
Chemical Engineering
1909
2088

OS
Chemical Engineering
2170
2725

HS
Civil Engineering
172
940

OS
Civil Engineering
750
1577

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
191
825

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
488
849

HS
Electrical Engineering
359
1132

OS
Electrical Engineering
734
1200

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
600
1631

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
816
1573

HS
Mechanical Engineering
183
1038

OS
Mechanical Engineering
507
1051

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
2001
3464

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
3303
3321

HS
Information Technology
1026
1618

OS
Information Technology
1584
1993





*ST*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
3650
4794

OS
Bio Technology
1330
1396

HS
Chemical Engineering
2798
2985

OS
Chemical Engineering
437
437

HS
Civil Engineering
1140
2315

OS
Civil Engineering
223
283

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
182
1524

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
330
591

HS
Electrical Engineering
427
1550

OS
Electrical Engineering
195
358

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2561
3019

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
468
643

HS
Mechanical Engineering
855
1442

OS
Mechanical Engineering
372
451

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4607
4607

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
1055.1
2000

HS
Information Technology
1793
3119

OS
Information Technology
999
1170





*General-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
315
315

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
672
672

HS
Civil Engineering
115
115

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
53
53

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
69
69

HS
Electrical Engineering
34
34

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
23
23

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
106
106

HS
Mechanical Engineering
169
169

OS
Mechanical Engineering
54
54

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
361
361

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
138
138





*OBC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
57
57

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
70
70

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
53
53

HS
Electrical Engineering
121
121

OS
Electrical Engineering
44
44

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
141
141

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
108
108

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
157
157

OS
Information Technology
0
0





*SC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
29
29

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
17
17

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
86
86

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
110
110





*ST-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
40
40

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
0
0




*Second Round Cut-Off (2015):*
*General*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
13346
21271

OS
Bio Technology
14871
21946

HS
Chemical Engineering
8891
12274

OS
Chemical Engineering
8444
13051

HS
Civil Engineering
2669
9801

OS
Civil Engineering
5727
10800

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
899
3161

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1371
3005

HS
Electrical Engineering
4213
7366

OS
Electrical Engineering
3647
7712

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3333
6721

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2985
5691

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1230
6759

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3726
6690

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
10349
14752

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
13086
16447

HS
Information Technology
3322
6502

OS
Information Technology
3127
6446





*OBC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4993
6377

OS
Bio Technology
6516
8327

HS
Chemical Engineering
3377
4499

OS
Chemical Engineering
3945
5014

HS
Civil Engineering
1808
3373

OS
Civil Engineering
2352
2941

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
556
1664

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
522
908

HS
Electrical Engineering
1747
2714

OS
Electrical Engineering
1518
2052

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1659
3077

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1138
1892

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1529
2464

OS
Mechanical Engineering
1208
1955

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
3693
6095

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4589
6627

HS
Information Technology
1703
3094

OS
Information Technology
1577
2088





*SC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
2975
3464

OS
Bio Technology
3818
5190

HS
Chemical Engineering
1909
2088

OS
Chemical Engineering
2475
3475

HS
Civil Engineering
172
1091

OS
Civil Engineering
750
1596

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
191
927

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
488
949

HS
Electrical Engineering
359
1269

OS
Electrical Engineering
734
1376

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
600
1650

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
816
1670

HS
Mechanical Engineering
833
1196

OS
Mechanical Engineering
507
1407

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
2785
4170

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4147
4625

HS
Information Technology
1026
1618

OS
Information Technology
1770
2290



*ST*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4794
4852

OS
Bio Technology
1484
1759

HS
Chemical Engineering
4333
4475

OS
Chemical Engineering
1168
1168

HS
Civil Engineering
1140
2315

OS
Civil Engineering
223
283

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
182
2531

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
330
665

HS
Electrical Engineering
427
1550

OS
Electrical Engineering
195
358

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2561
3019

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
592
751

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1020
3651

OS
Mechanical Engineering
372
521

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4607
4607

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
1055.1
2263

HS
Information Technology
2113
3713

OS
Information Technology
1036
1451



*General-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
1156
1156

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
672
672

HS
Civil Engineering
115
115

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
169
169

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
69
69

HS
Electrical Engineering
34
34

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
357
357

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
253
253

HS
Mechanical Engineering
317
317

OS
Mechanical Engineering
130
130

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
864
864

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
138
138



*OBC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
249
249

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
173
173

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
65
65

HS
Electrical Engineering
121
121

OS
Electrical Engineering
175
175

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
141
141

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
127
127

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
157
157

OS
Information Technology
0
0



*SC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
147
147

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
29
29

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
86
86

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
110
110



*ST-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
0
0



*Third Round Cut-Off (2015):* 

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
13346
22584

OS
Bio Technology
14871
24789

HS
Chemical Engineering
8891
13044

OS
Chemical Engineering
8444
13296

HS
Civil Engineering
2669
9801

OS
Civil Engineering
5727
11404

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
899
3211

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1371
3127

HS
Electrical Engineering
4213
7496

OS
Electrical Engineering
3647
7977

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3333
6985

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2985
5768

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1230
7018

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3726
6813

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
10349
16315

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
13919
17803

HS
Information Technology
3322
6502

OS
Information Technology
3152
6748



*OBC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4993
8817

OS
Bio Technology
6516
8521

HS
Chemical Engineering
3377
4499

OS
Chemical Engineering
3945
5014

HS
Civil Engineering
1808
3373

OS
Civil Engineering
2352
2941

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
556
1664

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
522
908

HS
Electrical Engineering
1747
2714

OS
Electrical Engineering
1518
2131

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1659
3077

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1138
1892

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1529
2464

OS
Mechanical Engineering
1208
1955

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
3693
6095

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4589
6627

HS
Information Technology
1703
3096

OS
Information Technology
1577
2088



*SC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
2975
3464

OS
Bio Technology
4481
5852

HS
Chemical Engineering
1909
2088

OS
Chemical Engineering
2475
3475

HS
Civil Engineering
172
1091

OS
Civil Engineering
750
1596

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
191
927

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
488
949

HS
Electrical Engineering
359
1269

OS
Electrical Engineering
734
1376

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
600
1650

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
816
1670

HS
Mechanical Engineering
833
1196

OS
Mechanical Engineering
507
1407

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
2785
4707

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4147
4625

HS
Information Technology
1026
1618

OS
Information Technology
1770
2290



*ST*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4794
5529

OS
Bio Technology
1484
1759

HS
Chemical Engineering
4333
4475

OS
Chemical Engineering
1168
1168

HS
Civil Engineering
1140
2315

OS
Civil Engineering
223
283

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
182
2531

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
330
665

HS
Electrical Engineering
427
1550

OS
Electrical Engineering
195
358

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2561
3019

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
592
751

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1020
3651

OS
Mechanical Engineering
372
521

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4607
4607

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
1055.1
2263

HS
Information Technology
2113
3713

OS
Information Technology
1036
1451



*General-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
1156
1156

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
672
672

HS
Civil Engineering
115
115

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
169
169

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
69
69

HS
Electrical Engineering
34
34

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
357
357

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
253
253

HS
Mechanical Engineering
317
317

OS
Mechanical Engineering
130
130

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
864
864

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
138
138



*OBC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
249
249

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
173
173

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
65
65

HS
Electrical Engineering
121
121

OS
Electrical Engineering
175
175

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
141
141

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
127
127

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
157
157

OS
Information Technology
0
0



*SC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
147
147

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
29
29

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
86
86

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
110
110



*ST-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
0
0



*Fourth Round Cut-Off (2015):

**General*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
13346
22691

OS
Bio Technology
14871
25021

HS
Chemical Engineering
8891
13044

OS
Chemical Engineering
8444
13767

HS
Civil Engineering
2669
9801

OS
Civil Engineering
5727
11618

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
899
3240

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1371
3127

HS
Electrical Engineering
4213
7496

OS
Electrical Engineering
3647
7977

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3333
6985

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2985
5768

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1230
7018

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3726
6870

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
10349
16315

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
13919
17803

HS
Information Technology
3322
6502

OS
Information Technology
3152
6789



*OBC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4993
8817

OS
Bio Technology
6516
9371

HS
Chemical Engineering
3377
4499

OS
Chemical Engineering
3945
5014

HS
Civil Engineering
1808
3373

OS
Civil Engineering
2352
2941

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
556
1664

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
522
908

HS
Electrical Engineering
1747
2714

OS
Electrical Engineering
1518
2131

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1659
3077

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1138
1892

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1529
2464

OS
Mechanical Engineering
1208
1955

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
3693
6095

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4589
6627

HS
Information Technology
1703
3096

OS
Information Technology
1577
2257



*SC*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
2975
3464

OS
Bio Technology
4481
5852

HS
Chemical Engineering
1909
2088

OS
Chemical Engineering
2475
3475

HS
Civil Engineering
172
1091

OS
Civil Engineering
750
1596

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
191
927

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
488
949

HS
Electrical Engineering
359
1269

OS
Electrical Engineering
734
1376

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
600
1650

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
816
1670

HS
Mechanical Engineering
833
1196

OS
Mechanical Engineering
507
1407

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
2785
4707

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4147
4625

HS
Information Technology
1026
1618

OS
Information Technology
1770
2290



*ST*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
4794
5529

OS
Bio Technology
1484
1759

HS
Chemical Engineering
4333
4475

OS
Chemical Engineering
1168
1168

HS
Civil Engineering
1140
2315

OS
Civil Engineering
223
283

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
182
2531

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
330
665

HS
Electrical Engineering
427
1550

OS
Electrical Engineering
195
358

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2561
3019

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
592
751

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1020
3651

OS
Mechanical Engineering
372
521

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
4607
4607

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
1055.1
2263

HS
Information Technology
2113
3713

OS
Information Technology
1036
1451



*General-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
1156
1156

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
672
672

HS
Civil Engineering
115
115

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
169
169

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
69
69

HS
Electrical Engineering
34
34

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
357
357

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
253
253

HS
Mechanical Engineering
317
317

OS
Mechanical Engineering
130
130

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
864
864

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
138
138



*OBC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
249
249

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
173
173

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
65
65

HS
Electrical Engineering
121
121

OS
Electrical Engineering
175
175

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
141
141

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
127
127

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
157
157

OS
Information Technology
0
0



*SC-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
147
147

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
29
29

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
86
86

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
110
110



*ST-PwD*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Bio Technology
0
0

OS
Bio Technology
0
0

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

HS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

OS
Production and Industrial Engineering
0
0

HS
Information Technology
0
0

OS
Information Technology
0
0



*FEE STRUCTURE:*


INSTITUTE FEE

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Tuition fee
₹35,000

Other Fees
₹8151

*Total*
*₹43,151*



SEMESTER-WISE FEES

1st Sem.
₹ 43,151

2nd Sem.
₹ 40,600

3rd Sem.
₹ 41,051

4th Sem.
₹ 40,600

5th Sem.
₹ 41,351

6th Sem.
₹ 40,600

7th Sem.
₹ 41,051

8th Sem.
₹ 40,600



*Placement in Previous Year (2015):

*Amazon offered Rs 25 lakh per annum.
LinkedIn offered Rs 13 lakh per annum along with stock options worth $40,000 and a Rs 1.3 lakh bonus.


AVERAGE PACKAGE OFFERED

*Branch*
*Average CTC (in LPA)*

Biotechnology
4.16

Chemical Engineering
5.59

Civil Engineering
4.34

Computer Science & Engineering
10.41

Electrical Engineering
5.19

Electronics & Communication Engineering
6.78

Information Technology
8.36

Mechanical Engineering
5.28

Production & Industrial Engineering
4.93




HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED

*Branch*
*Max CTC (in LPA)*

Biotechnology
6

Chemical Engineering
11

Civil Engineering
6

Computer Science & Engineering
25

Electrical Engineering
10.15

Electronics & Communication Engineering
16.23

Information Technology
18.9

Mechanical Engineering
11

Production & Industrial Engineering
9.2




*Let me know if you need more updates about colleges.*





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

